# Unexpected visitor(s). What do you do?



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Usually, I don't answer.
Usually, I pretend I'm not home and hide :hide ... while my heart races at about 1 million beats per minute. Talking to strangers is quite scary because I have no idea what they want, what they will ask, how they will react to my awkward talking. It's really hard to carry on a conversation while one's heart is beating at 1 million beats per minute ...lol. 

Sometimes I'll make exceptions for things like UPS because I know they just need a signature.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't answer if nobody else is home.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hide and don't answer


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends who it is.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't answer it - even if I know who it is.

Hate, hate, hate, HATE random, unannounced drop-ins. If I'm not expecting you, then F*** OFF.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I just scream at the door this...
Who the () is it?! 
(Person talking)
No, he don't live here so () off.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Nobody is home :yes


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Immediate family aside, only if it's my two best friends or closest extended relatives will I answer an unexpected knock on the door. Otherwise, I don't even care if they can tell I'm in the house- that door is not opening.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

never answer, no good ever comes from answering the door to an unannounced visitor


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

pretend I'm not home until they leave.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I never answer, even if others are home.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

I normally go to the door as I've rarely considered not answering it to be honest. If it's an unexpected knock on the door then I don't have that long to think about my response. I may pretend I'm not in if I've seen it is someone like Jehovah's Witnesses or something but even then I normally just answer the door as I know it doesn't take long to get rid of them.

Now answering the phone is another matter entirely. I rarely ever can bring myself to answer a call if it is an unknown number or if it isn't one of my immediate family.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope. Anyone who comes to our house is probably looking for my parents or my grandma so answering would just be awkward for me and annoying to do, especially if that person starts some chit-chat about how I've been doing or whatever. If no one answers, they'll just figure they should come back later, which they would even if I did answer.

I shouldn't do this though, it's not fair for the person who came all that way and this way I might get some practice on small talk too.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

If it's a stranger I usually don't answer the door and act like nobody's home. If it's a relative I'll probably answer the door.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If it's a delivery person, I'll answer and mutter a few words and get whatever needs done. If it's sales or some religious proselytizers, I'll either ignore it or say I just got out of the shower.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll see who it is and usually have a weapon behind the door or nearby just in case.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I won't usually answer it. Whoever it is, I'm not going to want to see them.


----------



## Deviant Din (Aug 25, 2013)

They always seem to come right after I get out of the shower...


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't get ANY unexpected visitors since I got my own place, but in the past I have almost always run and hid unless I thought the people saw me in the window or something.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Never answer. I usually hide or make someone else do it. Even if it is an old friend, text me if you want to meet don't show up announced it's rude what if I'm sleeping? Or naked? Or just don't feel like seeing you? Piss off lol Lately if I order a pizza or something my mom is making me do it for exposure though. I hate it. But I want my pizza so have to.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've lived here for over three years and I've never had an actual visitor. Not even a salesman or Jehovah's Witness.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

It depends who it is, if it was obvious I was at home I would answer it in any case.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I never answer the door. :afr


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Break out my socker boppers because I know what they have come to do.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Only people that show up is my parent's, and those Mormon Missionaries that ride their bikes around town knocking on everyones door. Also, the Johavahs.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It depends. If it looks like a delivery though I answer.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I avoid superfluous conversation at all cost. There is no place for that at home.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't answer. Even if I know someone is coming I struggle to answer the door, and more than once I've annoyed my parents by actively avoiding the delivery man which means someone has to go to the post office and collect the package.

If I'm in the front room and know that, theoretically, they could see me behind the net, I'll drop to the floor and crawl to the corner until I hear them walking away. If I'm upstairs I'll just stay up there until I'm convinced they've left. Sometimes, if I'm feeling particularly panicked, I'll hold my breath because they will obviously hear me breathing and then keep knocking until I answer :roll. Silly really.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I've honestly never had this happen but I probably wouldn't answer unless I could see a UPS truck outside.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Just looked out the window and seen a kid carrying a can for coins going door to door. Must be collecting money. I just got home from being in Marquette all day so they probably already knocked on my door when I was gone.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I consider my home my sanctuary. Sanctuary from the struggles of life and those strange beings that have sentiments and feelings seemingly all too foreign from my own. Those strange beings called "people".

So, if it was UN-expected, than I'd get pretty upset. I actually had my brother's almost senile mother call me a few time early on a Saturday morning for some odd reason. Since I wanted to catch up desperately on my sleep, I didn't answer. I was actually expecting someone important to come by that day, so when I heard a knock early, I let them in only for it to be my brother's mother.

I was nice about it, because I have a hard time showing anger and standing my ground. But inside, I was actually VERY annoyed (especially since it was for a specifically pointless reason). My brother, being as assertive as he is, wondered why I didn't put my foot down on this. But of course, this is how I've been just about my whole life. Kinda tough for me to get that through to him. But I agree, next time I'll just be stubborn and refuse. Very easy for me to simply say this though, and here of all places.

So, that's my take (and my story) on this matter.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, who is it?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Play dead.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't answer it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

rent a place, so idc


----------

